
Nook Color gets Froyo, Flash, Facebook, and Angry Birds - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2011/04/nook-color-gets-froyo-flash-facebook-and-angry-birds.ars
======
ares2012
I like that the price point makes it one of the most affordable Android
"tablets" but the e-ink refresh rate must make motion games like Angry Birds
hard to play. Has anyone given it a try?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
It's not e-Ink, that's its sister device the "Nook", the "Nook Color" has a
very good but otherwise standard color LCD with a high DPI.

